# New Holland TD95D Hydraulic Issue



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

My blue tractor let me down. Lost all hydraulics to scv while round baling. Acts like it lost prime and only know that cause every time it gets a hydraulic oil filter change it can take a while before oil starts flowing. Just changed the filter and ended up taking it back off and filling it with oil to get hydraulic system to work again. 50 bales into my day and it didn't fully close gate and found hydraulics quit. No odd sounds before during or after incident. Went back next day and put gauges on scv and as expected nothing.

Just looking for ideas on what to check before I start throwing parts at it and hoping. Seems straight forward system. Service manual shows relief valve and under troubleshooting if 3pt doesn't work the hydraulic pump could be culprit.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Does your "Blue Tractor" have a hyd oil suction screen? If so I recommend checking the screen


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Does your "Blue Tractor" have a hyd oil suction screen? If so I recommend checking the screen


Going page by page through parts catalog have not found anything. Service manual makes no indication of anything . Never liked NH tractor manuals.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I just searched TD95D parts catalog for hyd suction screen without locating one. Is hose on hyd supply line attached to hyd filter housing in good condition?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Talked with NH service department. First thing he said sounds like broken shaft on pump. Also line on top of pump has o ring and backup ring. They can blow out with no external leak showing. Have those parts coming tomorrow and bringing tractor home tonight and put in shop. Hope o ring is the fix.

There is not a screen. All filtering done with hydraulic filter.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wasn’t lucky enough for an o ring fix. Sheared key off broken lock washer and nut had worked off shaft.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Congratulations on your diagnostics & thanks for update. I hope your repair ends very well.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

IH 1586 said:


> Wasn’t lucky enough for an o ring fix. Sheared key off broken lock washer and nut had worked off shaft.


Bright side, that looks like an easy pump to service.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

New hydraulic pump and back in business.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad to hear it Chris! How much water are you expected to get up there?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Glad to hear it Chris! How much water are you expected to get up there?


0. Soon as my uncle gets back with mower laying down some 2nd. Had over 3 inches last week don’t need any more.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

You must have been just outside the track of the remnants of Ida. I got right on 4.5" here.


----------

